# $@$ Huffy Rod $@$



## yeshoney (Oct 29, 2007)

Now I know why tennis player have huge muscles on their serving arm!  Between the hand sanding and polishing this thing just screams HOt Rod!  Very Rare NOS Huffy lark Push/Pull shifter changing gears on a real cool skip tooth cog.  Wheels are Worksman Ultralites spoked on HD Drum brakes.  NOS Spaceliner seat.  Just need to hook up the brakes and add a fender light and shes's good to go!

Now I can get started on my RRBBO bike!  LOL :shock: 

From this:






To this!


----------



## REC (Nov 3, 2007)

*I'm just guessin'...*

But half-way doesn't seem to be in your dictionary, does it?

Another BEAUTY..

Where do you keep comin' up with the ideas, and the bikes to pull them off with?

This one is GORGEOUS!  

REC


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh yeah,i agree...very nice bike! I like the custom touches.
Bone stock is nice but a little custom work looks just as good.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 4, 2007)

Is that part of a Shimano gear cluster? Cool idea.


----------



## swimmingskibble (Apr 4, 2008)

*Wear did you get those cables?*

I just got an old Western Flier cruiser bike and I am restoring it.  The only problem that I am having is trying to find those dang double ended cables like the ones on your bike.  Do they still sell them somewhere, or did you have to rig something out?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Check out this bike I am putting together! I'm a real H.A.M.B!!









Scott


----------

